# Question about obtaining 2nd year WHV



## nickohorny (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I am going to be heading over to Oz next August on a WHV, I am from the uk and am currently 29 years of age. I will be 30 in May next year, so once I arrive will be 30, I was wondering - is it possible for me to land and go straight into doing 3 months harvest work to obtain my 2nd year visa? Am I correct in saying I can do this and get it granted as I am 30 years of age and still under 31. So even though my first year ends once I am 31 in 2013 - I can then stay a 2nd as my 2nd year has been approved whilst I was still 30.

Please let me know if poss, I may do this asap as an option to then get that granted so If I truly love the place I have the option of staying a 2nd year.

Thanks for the help,
Nick


----------

